# San Francisco Cable Car 1:24



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello,

a few years ago - after visiting San Francisco - I built the 1/24 scale Cable Car # 49. It was originally an Occre kit. Since I was not very satisfied with the kit, only the base plate, the roof structure and some cast parts are left.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Now a few years later I'm building # 9. This time without a kit. I document the entire construction from the planning in great detail in my vlog on YouTube. 

San Francisco Cable Car No 9 1:24

I would be happy if you like the videos and subscribe to my channel.

Here some pictures:



















Best regards from Vienna

Manfred


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Manfred. This is some spectacular work. Incredible attention to detail. I have watched some of the videos and they are first rate. Are these models going to be motorized some day?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

If I hadn't read the post and looked closely at the photos I would have thought it was the prototype. The track was the giveaway. Absolutely gorgeous modeling


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for the praise, that of course motivates.



Exador said:


> Are these models going to be motorized some day?


The models will not get a motor. The original doesn't have one either.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, your model looks stunning and keep up with the progress reports. Love the level of detailing going into this model.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

The next part of my San Francisco cable car is ready. 

The videos can be seen from January 17, 2021. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw
I am happy about subscribers.










The original can be seen on this video from Val Lupiz.



__ https://www.facebook.com/viewsfromthegrip/posts/1536765403127402


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Hitch, impressive as always. You use some sort of pad with the butane torch soldering. What make is that?


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Exador said:


> Hitch, impressive as always. You use some sort of pad with the butane torch soldering. What make is that?


Thank you. If you mean this? Baiers Enkel Zanaschka Mineralien

This is a base made of ceramic with holes. Parts can be fixed with metal pins.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

It goes on. The cabin is primed and provided with 230 rivets. I am happy if you follow the progress in my vlog.
San Francisco Cable Car 1/24


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! Love it, looks amazing.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

The construction of the roof is now complete. Unfortunately, you won't see much of it, when the roof covered.

I am happy if you follow the progress in my vlog.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

I imagine now it's done with slat wood and canvas covered? I seem to remember the slats from the last time I rode one. I'm guessing about the canvas. Perhaps rubberized?


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Brilliant work mate, its work like this that continues to inspire and push my skills to the next level.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Scott said:


> Brilliant work mate, its work like this that continues to inspire and push my skills to the next level.


And comments like yours motivate me. Thank you.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Recently in the cable car workshop. It goes on.
I am happy if you follow the progress in my vlog. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been watching all of your videos - they are very well put together. I've been scouting ways to make my passenger car roof and seats - yours is the most applicable way that suits my modelling.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

The roof is ready - only the bell is missing.
I am happy if you follow the progress in my vlog.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Few details of my San Francisco Cable Car # 9 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep up with all of your posts, I've learnt quite a bit from your videos.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Scott said:


> I keep up with all of your posts, I've learnt quite a bit from your videos.


That makes me happy! I also learn a lot from this project  

Gripmans Workplace:


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

The *Truck Middle Part *of the Cable Car


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nicely done, can't wait for you video.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you. I think the videos will continue on the weekend after the long "summer" break.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Now the trucks of my Cable Car #9 1/24 scale are ready.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Such brilliant work, well done mate.


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

The last part of my 1/24 scale San Francisco Cable Car.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdr2W_A5gRMg0nJLejDZxAw


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've follwed your build from #9 video and have been amazed by the level of detail. Inspiring.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto, great work!

Greg


----------



## hitchhiker (Oct 6, 2020)

Many thanks.
Now my San Francisco Cable Car #9 1/24 stands completed in front of me. 
Pictures and videos coming soon...


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've seen the finished videos of the completed model. It's a master class in construction.


----------

